# Needing advice for Orlando Vistana or Wyndham Bonnet creek?



## dixie (Jan 13, 2018)

Going October 19 through 21 check in for a week. Which is better to stay at Vistana or Bonnet Creek? Would love information on both and pros and cons etc. I can see Vistana on RCI but not Bonnet Creek. Is anyone able to see availability for Bonnet creek For October 19-21 check in for a week, 2018? You can PM me.
Thanks


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 13, 2018)

I have a few opinions on this subject:

Check-in - Vistana always seems to have a room for you if you want to check in early. At Bonnett Creek don’t even bother approaching anyone before 4:00 - just get in line and wait your turn.

Parking - at Vistana I never had a problem finding a space. Bonnett Creek has areas so bad they built a parking garage you have the joy of walking to if you park there

Noise- Bonnett Creek has rooms on both sides of the corridors, like a hotel.  You might get a pool view, or you might get a parking lot view.  In either case it is very LOUD in the hallways when kids are running and screaming, as they always seem to do. You WILL hear this all day long. At Vistana, the walkways are open, with rooms only on one side.  I can’t think of one other resort set up like Bonnett Creek.

The main advantage of Bonnett Creek is it’s a much shorter drive to EPCOT and the other parks, but not Universal.  But then it’s farther from Publix and other shopping.


----------



## dixie (Jan 13, 2018)

Sounds like Vistana is the place to stay! Is there a certain building to request that is best for children being next to a neat pool etc? We would have Sunday check in. How far is Vistana from WDW and Epcot? Anyone know the best place to buy WDW and Epcot tickets? Thanks


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 13, 2018)

Whether you are at Vistana Resort or Vistana Villages, it’s only a 10 or 15 minute drive to EPCOT.  From the Resort you take 535 to 536, hang a right and you’re heading straight for EPCOT Center Drive.  From the Villages just take International Drive to 536 and hang a right.  There you are!  Both places are all about pools and playgrounds.

Of course someone will soon chime in about liking Bonnett Creek better.  You’ll get various opinions -  I’ve just totally lost interest after trying the place 3 times.  Never again for me.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 13, 2018)

I like Vistana better. It is less dense feeling and has more green space. Bonnet Creek has taller more high rise type buildings.

At Sheraton Vistana I have stayed in the Lakes and Cascade area and they had big feature pools that were nice. I have stayed in the Fountains area and it was nice although we heard some noise from I4. I was twice fortunate to land a room assignment in the Courts section in a two story two bedroom that also had an open loft - so it felt like a three bedroom. Google Sheraton Vistana resort map to get an idea of the sections at Vistana (do not get it confused with Sheraton Vistana Villages as they are separate resorts.)

As far as tickets, sign up for the Mousesavers newsletter - there are some discounts from Undercover Tourist on tickets.  Or if you are military or retired military, Disney has a discount ticket offer.


----------



## dixie (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank you so much for all the information. We decided on Sheraton Vistana Resort-Fountains Villas(#V450). Are they pretty good about honoring certain buildings if you call them a couple of weeks early. It is in October so I think it will be off season since most kids are in school. If we do request a building, which would you request? Thanks!


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 14, 2018)

Fountains is nice, with a big pool.  Only thing is it’s 3 stories with no elevator.  3rd floor has a vaulted ceiling with sky light, so if you don’t mind the steps it’s a nice room.  They also have a staircase out the back door to get to the pool, which I’ve never seen anywhere else.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 14, 2018)

dixie said:


> Anyone know the best place to buy WDW and Epcot tickets?


You might be able to score some small discounts with certain vendors, but discounts aren't very much. The best place is to buy a longest term pass direct from Disney. The daily rate gets cheaper the more days you add on.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 14, 2018)

We usually get our tickets from AAA, but we usually get annual passes as Florida residents we get a really good deal


----------



## montygz (Jan 15, 2018)

dixie said:


> Going October 19 through 21 check in for a week. Which is better to stay at Vistana or Bonnet Creek? Would love information on both and pros and cons etc. I can see Vistana on RCI but not Bonnet Creek. Is anyone able to see availability for Bonnet creek For October 19-21 check in for a week, 2018? You can PM me.
> Thanks



Bonnet Creek is newer and more contemporary looking. It's more compact, with large towers and quick elevators. You can walk to the pool in minutes. It has more of a "resort" feel to me. It is within the gates of Disney in the "Disney bubble" and many of the rooms have fireworks views.  Its next door to the Caribbean Beach resort, so some people may not even know it isn't on Disney property.

Vistana is more spread out and feels more like an apartment complex. You'll find no views of the Epcot Ball or the Hollywood Studios fireworks like at WBC. It has lower buildings with stairs. It's nice you can park outside your room, but that also means the parking lot is outside your room and not the pool. You may want to drive to the pool in some cases. Vistana is closer to shopping and low-cost restaurants. It's a farther drive to Disney, but not terrible.

My family would pick WBC first every time, but have had many good vacations at Vistana as well.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 15, 2018)

We are owners at Vistana, but have also enjoyed stays at Bonnet Creek. You can't go wrong with either of them. If you get the right view at Bonnet Creek, you will be able to see fireworks from your balcony. That was nice when the children were small and we left the Disney parks early. If you're not going to Disney, Vistana would be better as you would avoid the park traffic. As mentioned, Vistana is less hotel like and has nicer balconies.

Sheila


----------



## bankr63 (Jan 17, 2018)

As far as the tickets go, Undercover Tourist is the best.  They aren't always the absolute best deal, but you can trust that they pretty darn close to the lowest price you will find all the time.  Don't forget when comparing that UT list price includes all taxes and shipping charges.  And as @littlestar notes, subscribe to the mousesavers.com monthly newsletter (15th of each month) for an even better discount (another 1-2% off).

And another vote for SVR - but we own there, so obviously we like it.


----------



## jl2010 (Jan 22, 2018)

Looks like I'm in the minority here. I've stayed at both Bonnet Creek and Vistana Villages. I have kids, so keep that in mind. There is just more for them to do at Bonnet Creek. My kids didn't want to leave. I also find it a bit more Disneyish since competing with the Disney resorts within the gates.  Aside from the 5 pools, they have 2 lazy rivers, one is set up as the ruins of a spanish fort. They have an outdoor pool bar in the middle of it with live music at night too, which is just a really nice party atmosphere for adults. The other big pool area is set up like a shipwrecked pirate ship, and it has a nice pool and  big waterslide built into the pirate ship.
So my normal spiel is that Bonnet creek has 2 waterslides, 2 lazy rivers with free tubes, 5 pools, 9 outdoor hot tub groves, grills all over, mini golf, multiple restaurants on site, outdoor pool bar. Presidential suite open for viewing Disney fireworks because it's inside the gates of Disney, and the kids just love walking around the pond going from pool/lazy river to pool/lazy river all day.

I would suggest requesting Torre de la Luna or Torre de la sol with a room overlooking the pools for a prime experience.


As for tickets, I used to exploit free target gift cards I saved for making purchases all year I needed anyway, and then used my RedCard debit card to get another 5% off Disney gift cards paying with target gift cards, and then I flip them intoa actual  tickets on the Disney website using the Disney gift cards.  Since Disney closed that loophole, I just buy many $100 Disney giftcards at Target with my RedCard debit card for the 5% off and I apply them at the Disney website in exchange for tickets.  It's only 5% off, but it's something!


----------



## BDMX2 (Feb 7, 2018)

You might want to get on the good foot and buy tickets soon as the annual price increase is rumored to be happening soon, like this coming weekend.  Not a huge deal if you aren't ready, but $10-15-20 per ticket adds up for a family or group.  And ditto the others about Undercover Tourist, they are legit and their prices beat Disney's online and gate prices.  The Mousesavers newsletter gives you a little more of a discount on the UT rates.  Send me a private message with your email if you want me to forward the most recent Mousesavers Newsletter since you won't be able to subscribe before the increase.


----------

